# Buck Appraisal please!



## Annieday (Jul 10, 2017)

Ok - I have a chance to buy this buck. His pedigree is just what I want- Dam had great udder- Sire's Dam Great udder etc.

But I have learned the hard way - pedigrees don't count for much

Pros and cons!


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

He's gorgeous! He looks like a Nigerian Dwarf. ? Is he good and smelly? lol...that's a sign he is healthy and ready to service your does.


----------



## Annieday (Jul 10, 2017)

Oh my goodness! You’re the second person to tell me that! 

I found all kinds of things wrong with him- but I’m depending on ya’ll to set me straight! 

I’d love to have him - but certain things bother me- just wanting to see if I’m wrong!


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

What were your concerns with him? I will say usually if it doesn't seem like a good purchase, you may not feel any better after you buy him. God has a way of guiding us.


----------



## Annieday (Jul 10, 2017)

Amen! I couldn't agree more -- and Wisdom is found in a multitude of counselors!

Yes, he's Nigerian!
Ok - it's the younger pic above that made me cringe:/

I'm being very picky - I need a new buck for the little girls I just had... they are the most level I've ever had - and one is slightly uphill already - I don't want to go backwards on their breeding!

I was thinking he was high in the back -not uphill at all - though I love his prominent pin bones!

Ok - where's Suzanne- she's usually right on the money ...

Oh speaking of money - he's only 150.00 - bucklings from the same breeding are 350.

But I'd rather have an adult - no guess work!


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

Annieday said:


> View attachment 124383
> Amen! I couldn't agree more -- and Wisdom is found in a multitude of counselors!
> 
> Yes, he's Nigerian!
> ...


I see what you are saying. Otherwise, he is a beautiful buckling and that is a really good price. We payed a lot for our two boys but they come from good bloodlines.







Once we met them, we knew we had to have them!


----------



## Annieday (Jul 10, 2017)

Oh they are pretty boys! I love the black ones eyes! That pose makes it hard to tell - but his back end looks nice and wide!

The other one looks like a hunk already! He is solid, masculine- stands squarely on 4 legs beautifully- and I’m sure uphill under that hair! His head has a nice shape too - with a sweet face. And he’s nice and Long - I’d buy him in a second.

See how his legs are relaxed - yet if he squatted - he would be very uphill. That’s what I’m
Looking for that I don’t see in the other buck! I just figured out what bothered me!

I’m so curious to know his bloodlines - if you don’t want to put them on here - you can message me


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

Annieday said:


> Oh they are pretty boys! I love the black ones eyes! That pose makes it hard to tell - but his back end looks nice and wide!
> 
> The other one looks like a hunk already! He is solid, masculine- stands squarely on 4 legs beautifully- and I'm sure uphill under that hair! His head has a nice shape too - with a sweet face. And he's nice and Long - I'd buy him in a second.
> 
> ...


Thank you sooo much!! They're sweet boys. You notice things I don't! Lol. He came from Farm Oldesouth in Selma, AL. We are going to breed him with our girl Dusty next spring, if you're still in the market maybe you'll like their kids.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Annieday said:


> View attachment 124383
> ..
> 
> Ok - where's Suzanne- she's usually right on the money ...
> ...


Here I am 

I think if he was set up/standing square he would be more upright. He does have pretty short front legs though, so not sure how much that would help.

Have you seen him in person? Looks like he has a pretty serious Roman nose in the last photo of you first post. But it's just the one photo, could be the angle.

Other than that, he doesn't look all that bad.

Pros -
Deep
Nice wedge
Strong topline
Well angled rear legs
Hocks nice and straight
Short pasterns
Canons in line with pins
Ok length
Nice brisket

Cons -
Roman nose
Steep rump
Weak pasterns (though he might just need a good hoof trim)
Short neck
Toes out


----------



## Annieday (Jul 10, 2017)

Thanks Suzanne! I was wondering about the neck too — I’m a neckaholic! 
And the rump did seem steep - but sometimes I’ve seen level bucks tuck under so they look steep during rut. 

So very hard to tell without seeing him in person! Don’t know where the Roman nose comes from - could be extra hair??

Well short neck and steep rump are deal breakers for me!

Thanks!!


----------



## Annieday (Jul 10, 2017)

Thanks Bamaherd - I love Oldesouth.... but I need to find something more local - and by June! You’re really fortunate to have Oldesouth closeby - some of the best!❤


----------



## Annieday (Jul 10, 2017)

Ok- I think I figured out what bothered me about his back legs.

When I zoomed in- ( 1st & 2nd pics) it seems his his canons line up with his dew claw - but the hoof is forward. Is that a big deal? I was thinking maybe hoof trimming until I zoomed in on his dam’s pic ( where she won GCH Jr. doe at the Florida State fair .... but then that’s about who shows up right
(2nd pic) not real clear - but seems very forward.

So 3rd pic is an older buck from same breeding - his legs are more posty - and hard to tell how he looks - he’s so fat!
But my next choice would be a buck from this breeding.

What do you think? I know you can’t tell much from the doe laying down - but she’s nice.
But her udder isn’t as huge as the first bucks Dam.?:/

Do I go for the udder? I don’t ever plan on showing - but want to breed correctly anyway.

Thanks for your help!


----------

